# Riding Theme Song?



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

No but it sounds like a good idea. I can't stand NOT having music around, always have a radio playing in the background. So I'll have to think of one for myself now too! What type of music are you into?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I thought I was the only one with a theme song? 

Bones Shatter by Hedley


----------



## jsandberg (Jan 11, 2011)

It sounds really silly but I find it fun and relaxing to sing (sometimes out loud) the Bonanza Theme while riding. sometimes my Horse will sing along with a nice little whinny  It makes me feel like I am on some adventure


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

BrightEyes, that song might bring back my fear issues! I'd keep focusing on the bones shatter lines...ha ha!!!!!! BTW, love your avatar.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

My "riding theme song" changes from gait to gait and horse to horse. :lol: Different rhythms fit different horses and different movements. Holding something steady like a song in your head can also help your horse find a balanced rhythm, on top of relaxing you and helping you move with, not fight against, the horse's natural rhythm.

I like soundtrack music, for some reason... This really captures Scout's big swinging "We're goin' on a trail ride!!" walk.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Great for riding Legacy and practicing her lateral movement and circles and speed transitions. It has a great beat and I include lots of circles, serpentines, diagonal changes, shoulder in, bending lines, figure 8's. I used to dance to this song when I was a stripper so that might be why its' easy for me to "choreograph" riding to it. Good song anyway. 





And this is Caleigh's. Her ears perk up and she picks her back up and acts on it so I've decided this fits her well.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

This actually sounds like a good idea...
I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow those are both amazing songs! I had to laugh out loud when I read the title to that first one...'bones shatter' I thought "Great, that should be MY riding song!" but I like it 'we wont stop because we're only getting better'...now I'll really have to think of one. There's one that comes to mind but I can't think of the name of it. It was on my old MP3 player and whenever I heard it I thought about going riding


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I like this one for jumping


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

always been a huge top gun fan though so maybe this should be my theme song




ps...the horse in my avatar is named iceman


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Highway to the Danger Zone would be great for us! Definately has a good tempo to push Zee's butt in gear. And easily remembered for singing in my head!


----------



## jsandberg (Jan 11, 2011)

I will deffinently have to put this music on my Ipod and listen to it while I ride thanks all for the great riding soundtrack!


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

my riding instructor uses hips don't lie by shakira for telling her students to let their hips swing with the horse and she uses stayin alive by beegees can't remember the lyrics off the top of my head but there is an amazing line it somewhere that horse riders can relate to!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I need some crazy rock type stuff (and some rap) like Disturbed or Hed P.E. for jumping. When I'm just trail riding I want some nice easy country music like Casey donahue, Stoney Larue, Tim McGraw. And when I'm depressed and riding and wanna get away from my problems I listen to Runaway by Love and Theft.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

For Jack, his song is literally Bad to the Bone by George Thoroughgood,lol. A friend made a DVD of him for me and guess what was playing through the whole thing?

For Stalker, the stud I will start showing in the spring, it's Tush by ZZ Top. Every time I hear it I think of riding him,lol. Although, Smooth would be a good one for him too!


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

All through the holidays, I kept singing All I Want For Christmas by Mariah Carey to Zee. It has a great tempo and the lyrics were perfect from me to him!!! LOL!


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Great thread! Yes I have a riding theme song. I've never admitted what it actually is because it's so ridiculous. However, whenever im really focused and checking in on my rhythm I cant help it, it just pops into my head. Its the theme song from looney tunes. I can't recall not thinking of it from time to time so I must have started this when I first started riding as a kid. Here am I at 30 years old, and it's still the looney tunes song. Don't judge! =)


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a few that pop into my head frequently while I ride:

I Should Have Been a Cowboy: Toby Kieth (And yes, I've been caught singing this one out loud on the trails)





 
That's Not My Name: The Ting Tings





 
Bulletproof: La Roux





 
Get Off on the Pain: Gary Allan 





 
Stuck Like Glue: Sugarland





 
There are a bazillion others, but this is a good range of speeds and "feels".


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Van Halen-Running With the Devil (this was always my motivating song when I ran too)

As far as riding I can especially relate to the part that says "yes I'm living at a pace that kills" =)

If you want horse related songs: Wildfire(I love this one too, maybe this is my OTHER theme song), A Horse With no Name, Wild Horses, Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses, and Rodeo by Garth Brooks. OH! and That Girl is a Cowboy also by Garth Brooks.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I have one that just hit me one day. I was riding my old boy at an ambling walk down a dirt road in the summertime (AAhhhh, summer...), and had my eyes closed, listening to the sound of his steady hoof beats. They were pounding (plodding?) a steady rhythm, and the song just fit the tempo perfectly.. "I Will" by the Beatles. I sang it out loud and he never missed a beat. 
That was 10 yrs ago and I still sing it to him whenever we walk a long stretch.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

I LOVE these song choices! That's Not My Name was one of my favorite songs last summer, and I love any Gary Allen song... Excellent ideas!!




A knack for horses said:


> I have a few that pop into my head frequently while I ride:
> 
> I Should Have Been a Cowboy: Toby Kieth (And yes, I've been caught singing this one out loud on the trails)
> 
> ...


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

this one is good too, has a good beat to it


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

PG13 I like this one too


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Voodoo Child: Rogue Traders, for Jojo





Van Halen: Right Now, for Butch


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I love this song


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

also I love lady gaga

i really like this song


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know about soothing music, but when I'm on Vic, this song usually comes to mind:


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't want to link to it cause its REALLY inappropriate...Lots of cursing and references to sex and drugs. Its Horse Outside by the Rubberbandits.

It has a really good beat and it makes you feel AWESOME when you hear it. Especially if you have a horse outside. The main line of the the song is "F*** your honda civic, I've a horse outside!" Great for jumping and cantering.

For reference, the song is about Limmerick (the town in Ireland) pride...And telling guys who brag about their cars to get girls to f- off. Love that song.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

HA! I had to look up that Horse outside song, that's priceless! I'll have that tune stuck in my head now for days!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I love this thread because I like finding new music to listen to. I'm jotting down names of bands and songs so I can put them on my MP3...keep em coming


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

There used to be a 'clean' version of Cee Lo Green F--k You where they just said 'f-you' and not 'forget you'...but I can't find it on youtube. That song has a really catchy beat so I like it, plus its funny


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I use this one. (especially the chorus)


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I like Eminem's "Lose Yourself". Love the lyrics!
"You better lose yourself in the music, the moment, you better never let it go. You only get one shot do NOT miss your chance to blow.. This opportunity comes once in a life time..."




 
And I love Fort Minor's "Remember the Name"... Good lyrics/beat. There are tons of youtube horse competition music vids made from these songs.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I'VE GOT IT! I know what mine will be. It's an OLD song but when I heard it again I remembered that when I was little I used to pretend my bike was a horse and I would race around the neighborhood singing this song in my head


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

for you rock people, this song gets me going every time I hear it


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok so I have alot, I have Firework by Katy Perry; Beautiful, Dirty, Rich by Lady Gaga; Tonight by Enrique Inglasias; and a pumper song for before Showjumping and XC, Give It All by Rise Against.


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

Anything by Alter Bridge...or Alice in Chains.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

I know someone that actually sings while she rides. She does Gaming and Western Speed events with her OTTB..and one of the only ways to get the horse to come down from the high of running and listen is to SING THE ABC's...hahaha that horse will be jumpin around ready to go and she starts to sing and it's like flippin a switch! She's stands still and is wonderful, but can still go out and run 14 sec barrels  always used to be fun cuz when she'd run in 4-H and having a huge issue people around her would start singing the abc's...ahaha


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> I thought I was the only one with a theme song?


I know right! me too!


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

888vegas888 said:


> I know right! me too!


city on our knees-tobymac




 
better than revenge-taylor swift




 
shes country OR my knida party (both by jason aldean)


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

ACDC
hehe


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

OneFastHorse said:


> ACDC
> hehe


Oh em gee...you seriously are my lost sister.

I have all of ACDC's songs on my ipod:shock:


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I Got My Mind Set on You - George Harrison (my favourite Beatle)





Yesterday - The Beatles





Do You Want to Know a Secret - The Beatles


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh...my god. That Horse Outside song is officially one of the greatest songs I have ever heard. It's going to be stuck in my head for days.

Anyhoo, for songs I like that have a decent riding beat:













































There's a few more, but I think that's enough for now. Besides, my mom just got home and I'm not allowed to be on YouTube so...yeah.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

HAHA i have an AC/DC song that matches each one of my horses  definitely the best by far 




Streakin said:


> Oh em gee...you seriously are my lost sister.
> 
> I have all of ACDC's songs on my ipod:shock:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Arksly said:


> I Got My Mind Set on You - George Harrison (my favourite Beatle)
> YouTube - George Harrison-Got my mind set on you


Oh, I'd forgotten all about that song. It's a great one! Perfect theme song for my foal that I am struggling to train. :lol:

This is my favorite- Where the Streets Have No Name by U2. The lyrics really fit for trail riding. And it is the perfect song for galloping! I can't listen to this song without picturing a horse flat out galloping on a beach or lonely trail or something. It's surreal!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

This song has a great tempo for trotting. And don't ask me why, but somehow I relate the lyrics to horses too. I think the parts about "not letting me fall for you" and "holding this fire down" and such. 

Don't let the title fool you, it's actually a very pretty song.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Last one tonight, I promise. :lol:

This one is great because it speaks of trust. It doesn't really have a riding tempo, but the lyrics are great. It does move out more as the song goes on.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Oh, I'd forgotten all about that song. It's a great one! Perfect theme song for my foal that I am struggling to train. :lol:


 
I find it helps me remember to focus only on the horse and not any distractions around me. I guess it's my bubble-forming song.:lol:


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

Hahaha my theme song used to be " Imma Be" by the Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Arksly I had no idea that was George Harrison! Good song!

I bet OMG (usher) would be a good song for trotting. Maybe I will try it this weekend and report back!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I love this song applied to the relationship we strive to have with any horse, being perfectly at ease with one another and understanding one another perfectly through the smallest cues or whispers. It's also a very smooth, relaxing song.






Lyrics:

A fire burns 
Water comes 
You cool me down 
When I'm cold inside 
You are warm and bright 
You know you are so good for me,yeah 
With your child's eyes 
You are more than you seem 
You see into space 
I see in your face 
The places you've been 
The things you have learned 
They sit with you so beautifully 

You know there's no need to hide away 
You know I tell the truth 
We are just the same 
I can feel everything you do 
Hear everything you say 
Even when you're miles away 
Cause I am me, the universe and you 

And just like stars burning bright
Making holes in the night 
We are building bridges 

You know there's no need to hide away 
You know I tell the truth 
We are just the same 
I can feel everything you do 
Hear everything you say 
Even when you're miles away 
Cause I am me, the universe and you
I'm the universe and you 

When you're on your own 
I'll send you a sign 
Just so you know 
I am me, the universe and you
The universe and you
The universe and you
I am the universe and you


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

This is mine. ;D Only, I use the explicit version-- F**k You. 

Any Katy Perry song is good for walking and trotting. Anything in 4/4 or 2/4 time. 3/3 is best for cantering.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh I was trying to find the video where he just says 'f--- you', sounds goofy with the 'forget you'. I have the explicit lyric one on my mp3 player and think it sounds the best that way =-)
here's another one




I have to say though, I tried this in my lesson today. Although it was impossible for me to hear it in the back of my head through the hold ride...I tend to get a little tense when my instructor starts asking me to go over more and more jumps so when she'd throw a new one at me I'd just take a breath and sing in my head "it's the eye of the tiger it's the dream of the fight, rising up to the challenge of our rival..." and went and did the jumps with no problem. I didn't even get freaked out when she hesitated over the first one because she was LOOKING at it too much


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

These songs are great, oh my goodness!

I'm making a playlist of songs to pump myself up before riding and especially before shows. Sooooo helpful!
I especially like Lose Yourself. I didn't even think of that, but its great!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

uhh try i gotta feeling by black eyed peas


----------



## Horse Dreamer (Oct 24, 2009)

I really like this idea!

ZZ Top - La Grange. Great Tempo


----------



## Horse Dreamer (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

vivache said:


> YouTube - Cee-Lo - Forget You (LYRICS) +DOWNLOAD official music {HD}
> 
> This is mine. ;D Only, I use the explicit version-- F**k You.
> 
> Any Katy Perry song is good for walking and trotting. Anything in 4/4 or 2/4 time. 3/3 is best for cantering.


 

IT'S THE SONG!  I heard it somewhere and have been looking for it for DAYS. I didn't remember the lyrics, just that the beat was great.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

this thread has gotten too quiet, lets hear some more songs!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

The horse in my avatar, I owned him only for a few months but this was 'our' song. It makes me sad whenever I hear it because it makes me think of him


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

ahha that so awesome !!!! 
I dont know if you can consider this as a them song really but before i approach a jump 3 strides before actually i like to sing Roll Roll Roll your boat gently down the stream...... It really gets you in a nice rithym before jumping lol

P.s awesoem theme songs guys


----------



## HorseTrance (Jan 26, 2011)

I like these songs to get me feeling motivated or relaxed

Keri Hilson - I like
Morgan Page - Longest Road (Deadmau5 remix)
Madonna - Die another day
Calvin Harris - I'm not alone (Deadmau5 remix)
Chris Brown - Yeah 3x
Matisse- Better than her
Pendulum - Watercolour
Avril Lavigne - What the H*ll

They are all sorta upbeat or soothing. =]


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

This is my happy riding song.  It means a lot to me, cause it's about beginning a new chapter of your life. In this case, it's about how my horses have changed my life from miserable to happy. The dogs days _are_ over! It plays in my head whenever I'm galloping down the trails and through the hay fields. 

There's also the slow section a little ways in --"I never wanted anything from you/but everything you had/and what's left after that too"--, which is pretty much what I want from my horse; her best.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Brighteyes, I laugh hysterically every time I see your avatar...


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

*Ive always wanted to ride to this song. It's long, and never gets old. If you can play it on 11:25 you will understand why!~ 
*


----------



## WesternJake (Jan 29, 2011)

I like Let Me Down Easy by Billy Currington, and of course, for the faster paces, Pour Some Sugar on Me by Def Leppard.  

Emily


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

This song fits my horse Dallas and I perfect: 







And I love this one for me and Shaymus: 








There are more, but these two are my favorites. <3


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been working on riding with no stirrups so I think this song works for that


----------

